
In Antarctica, Two Crucial Glaciers Accelerate Toward the Sea - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/10/26/climate/antarctica-glaciers-melt.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
nwrk
The gigaton's logarithmic trajectory and the timelapse. Wow.

